

Steve Yegge about life at Google - PerryCox
https://plus.google.com/110981030061712822816/posts/UgCL6YRwgbR

======
noonespecial
What's the "real" reason Google does all that stuff for its employees? _You're
doing it right now, Steve._

------
cafard
The question that is left for me is What about the work?

